# Who's more successful than our boy brazilian soyma.



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

We should aspire to be like him imagine being him having 1 million soy points having no life and spending every single day thinking about incels fuark i'm just mirin that dedication he has black pilled more normies than an incel ever good massive respect for brazilian soyma
















Can't stop mirin


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 8, 2019)

Legit, our brother Smegma is truly above us all, i cry every night that I'm not him


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 8, 2019)

*What an absolute pathetic sack of lonely Brazilian favela Shit.*


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> *What an absolute pathetic sack of lonely Brazilian favela Shit.*





Jfl


TsarTsar444 said:


> Legit, our brother Smegma is truly above us all, i cry every night that I'm not him






Brutal just be a smega theory is legit


----------



## currycelincurryland (Dec 8, 2019)

I have a feeling if there is one guy in this world who I mog it would be him.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

currycelincurryland said:


> I have a feeling if there is one guy in this world who I mog it would be him.


----------



## Arkantos (Dec 8, 2019)

I admire his dedication to this


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

Arkantos said:


> I admire his dedication to this






TBH i can't even believe the amount of effort this would take.


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 8, 2019)

@Ritalincel


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> @Ritalincel





In before it's actually ritalin cel






In before he freezes my image


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Dec 11, 2019)

The lengths people will go to cope.


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2019)

reptiles said:


>


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 12, 2019)

imagine sigmaposting when its almost 2020


----------



## BlackPillChad (Dec 15, 2019)

Imagine actually wasting time caring about IT


----------



## reptiles (Dec 15, 2019)

BlackPillChad said:


> Imagine actually wasting time caring about IT





I'm an incel so it makes sense that i would be mocking those who hate on us


----------



## BlackPillChad (Dec 15, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I'm an incel so it makes sense that i would be mocking those who hate on us



He gets free validation from this. Incels are his lolcows.

Want to actually piss off IT? Don't rant about 'the foids'. Don't make fun of individual users.

Show them this. Post it under the guise of just another IT user screenshotting incel content (make sure to include a comment about how terrible this is), and edit out the faces.

https://incels.is/threads/roundup-of-thailand-trip-girls-advice-conversation-screenshots-etc.28034/https://incels.is/threads/the-life-...endary-white-incel-slaying-in-thailand.59409/
Remember how you said that you didn't want the blackpill to be false? They don't want it to be true. Seeing someone who is by their standards a horrible person succeeding with women because of the blackpill would cause them to go apeshit, because it would spit on everything they believe. See if you can find the quote when he said he said he views "foids as conquests" as well.

And I know I said not to waste time thinking about IT, but I kinda hate them too tbh. So it would be hilarious if you did this.


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 16, 2019)

I want to legitimately see him commit suicide

I want to watch him do it


----------



## Rift (Dec 16, 2019)

Who is that guy? What’s the back story?


----------



## reptiles (Dec 16, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> I want to legitimately see him commit suicide
> 
> I want to watch him do it






based


Rift678 said:


> Who is that guy? What’s the back story?





Spends his entire fucking life wasting his time bullying incels and taking literally everything we say and taking it out of context


----------



## spark (Dec 16, 2019)

He might be a dark triad psychopath incel who is doing what he is doing to spread the black pill.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 16, 2019)

spark said:


> He might be a dark triad psychopath incel who is doing what he is doing to spread the black pill.






Fuark actually might make sense in before he is actually a top tier incel advocate


----------



## Rift (Dec 16, 2019)

reptiles said:


> based
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a low life wtf lol


----------



## reptiles (Dec 16, 2019)

Rift678 said:


> What a low life wtf lol





Funniest thing incels tend to house the largest amount of higher tier normies and chads


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 18, 2019)

I saw a comment of his one time where he seriously claimed he had an iq of 160 after taking an online iq test, jfl


----------



## StoicNihilist (Dec 18, 2019)

I heard a rumor that he is so ugly that he got bullied out of a nightclub once.

If that's true, I dont know how he does it. Despite the fact he has allegedly lived an overwhelmingly Blackpilled existence, he maintains the delusion that he is a normie. When in fact, he is an incel in denial if everything I've heard about him is true.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 18, 2019)

Rent free


StoicNihilist said:


> I heard a rumor that he is so ugly that he got bullied out of a nightclub once.
> 
> If that's true, I dont know how he does it. Despite the fact he has allegedly lived an overwhelmingly Blackpilled existence, he maintains the delusion that he is a normie. When in fact, he is an incel in denial if everything I've heard about him is true.


I will bet u my left nut that he is an incel thats just trolling other incels

he prolly posts here


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 18, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Rent free
> 
> I will bet u my left nut that he is an incel thats just trolling other incels
> 
> he prolly posts here


yes bro hes me


----------

